# Simple, but effective FF media?



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Before you post it, yes, I read through the entire media list page done by James. There are a ton of recipes on there, all of which are generally similar, but Im looking for something specific. Im looking for something cheaper, per culture, than JoshsFrogs' media, but still produce as much or more flies. I've got just enough for this week's cultures, then I'll either have to buy more from JoshsFrogs or make my own for next week. If I can find a recipe to make my own and still have great FF production, id love to make my own. I like to indulge in this kind of thing. 

Thanks in advance.
Mark


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I used to use joshs media and I use my own I use five or six bannanas(microwaved), half of a cup of brewers yeast,two cups of potato spuds, half cup water,one cup vinegar,quarter cup granulated sugar,mix well add less than an inch in cup and add excelsior it booms just as many flies,lasts about same time and smells good,makes about 10-12 cultures


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Less than an inch? My flies seem to go through at least 1-1/4" by time their cultures are done their cycle..BTW. I live Baltimore too!

Mark


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Over the past year I have tried a few different methods and havent been getting great results. I found this helpful thread and now my production is off the charts. The flies continue to reproduce until pretty much 90% of the culture is gone. I keep my cultures on the top of my rack, and they dont dry out at all, which is pretty great concidering the relatively dry climate I live in.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/62277-guide-making-ff-cultures.html


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I dont use more than a inch because when u feed flies out there is a larger chance of the medium shifting.and where in bmore?i just moved to the county from the city


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I have little crashes and it produces thousands of flies through the life of the culture im feeding prob 100 plus froglets from them


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

GRIMM said:


> Over the past year I have tried a few different methods and havent been getting great results. I found this helpful thread and now my production is off the charts. The flies continue to reproduce until pretty much 90% of the culture is gone. I keep my cultures on the top of my rack, and they dont dry out at all, which is pretty great concidering the relatively dry climate I live in.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/62277-guide-making-ff-cultures.html


It's good to know that such a simple combination can yeild great results. I think I might try it this week when I make my last batch from Josh's media and see how it goes. 



marylanddartfrog said:


> I dont use more than a inch because when u feed flies out there is a larger chance of the medium shifting.and where in bmore?i just moved to the county from the city


Mine is generally 2-2.5", and I never have problems with it shifting. Not saying that this is better than your method, but it works for me. I'm talking after the water is added, that is. If you have problems with it shifting, I'd say it's either too dry and detaching from the sides, or too wet and slipping from the sides..



marylanddartfrog said:


> I have little crashes and it produces thousands of flies through the life of the culture im feeding prob 100 plus froglets from them


Sounds good. I might try this one out, the one listed above, and only use half of my remaining Joshs' media. I live in the Arbutus/Baltimore Highlands area. About 1/4 mile from Lansdowne High School.

Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

What Grimm said!


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Hmm..does the particular brand of potato flakes matter? I mean, I'm sure some are less healthy for us, so some must be less healthy for out little friends..

Mark


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Do you have a email I can send pics of my 6 day old culture booming its ass off?tried to load here but exceeded banwidth


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Sure thing. [email protected]

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Just sent them check in a min or so to see if u got them


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

I got them. Wow. They're at day six? That's quite impressive. I'd dare to say they're doing better than mine on Joshs media. Do you mind if I post the photos on here for future reference? What brand flakes do you use?

Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Sure post away


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

As far are spuds whatever is cheapest bottom shelf brand,bannanas and brewees yeast are the key


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Brewers sorry


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

I've read about overripe bananas being used. Do you make sure your bananas are overripe? Do you buy the brewers yeast locally? If so, where do you get it? 

Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

yes I make sure the peel has nrown spots on it first,and the yeast is from josh he has a great deal on 5 pounds of it


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Brown sorry im typeing on a cell


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Photos uppp.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Ever have a fly problem let me know.lol


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

I tried the method in the link posted today and WOW. The vinegar REALLY makes the cultures stink! I expected some smell, but wow. That's pretty intense. lol. I guess I'll be going with MParaben from now on. I also found that you really need around 2/3c of the wet ingredients instead of the 3/4c listed. 3/4c makes..well..soup. Anywho, thanks alot! I'll be trying the method posted by Marylanddartfrog next week, when I get the time to go pick up bananas.

Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## jwthought (Oct 30, 2004)

Just wanted to weigh in...

I recently changed my DIY recipe to the one in the link as well and I am getting off the charts production! I've been using the vinegar so I'm used to the smell, but I may just add some cinnamon to the mix to help with that.

I also added a pinch of spirulina to the dry mix.

I made cultures with both excelsior and coffee filters and so far the filters seem to have some more production, but both are booming. We'll see how the filter hold up.

I'm gonna try this recipe with hydei soon and see what happens.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

I lovge my media! I'm getting better results than rephasy, it's awesome.
6 cups creamy wheat
6 cups potato powder
4 cups brown sugar
1/4 cup of active yeast
1 cup Cinnamon
2 Cups corn starch

I started with ~20-50 flies, now suddenly I woke up one morning with a thousand. I just started another culture using paper towels in stead of excelsior.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, i made another batch of cultures today, and I added the cinnamon to the wet instead of the dry, and the cultures don't smell bad at all. Two shakes of the cinnamon in the bottom of the measuring cup, then add vinegar, then the water, then pour into the dry, and it doesn't stink at all. 

Mark


----------

